# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  How do you patch holes in cement sheeting?

## masterblaster

Hi guys.
A cabin l'm fixing up has some cement sheeting lining on 3 or 4 walls. lt's got lots of little holes say a 5 cent piece size . 
Dunno how they were made but is there an easy way to patch them up ?
Maybe some no more gaps or something ?
Saw on one show where they poked a piece in through the hole a clued it on holding it in place with string , then patched over that and cut the left over string off .
But these holes are a bit small for that [ l think ] , besides there's about 30 of them. 
Cheers
MB

----------


## DavidG

Try some of that fly wire looking plaster board jointing tape and one of the no shrink plasters.

----------


## scooter

In the CSR plasterboard products at your hardware store, check out either base coat (powder, add water) or wet area base coat (premix), one of them I'm pretty sure is suitable for cement sheet. 
As David said, apply the PSA fiberglass mesh tape & apply the compound over the top.  
Cheers............Sean

----------


## johnc

I would use base coat, you will probably be unable to get anything behind it as you said but if you sneak up on the holes with several goes at bogging up it will fill easily enough and then just sand back flush. Basically apply each coat to the inside edges with a jointing tool or putty knife until you fill the void, applying each coat after the previous one dries. Alternatively just apply tape as suggested and fill, the tape will help support the goo and you simply mound and lightly sand but don't cut right back to the tape. 
John

----------


## julianx

Hi MB  
how many sheets are damaged? It might be quicker to replace whole sheets and will look a lot neater. 
Sheets are only $20 to $30 each.

----------


## masterblaster

Great stuff thanks very much fella's.
Was hoping we could work something nice and easy into it .
Too many varied sheets Julian x , mate there's everywhere from ceilings to walls , lot of work to replace them .
But it's only an old dairy that came with my place l'm turning into cabins . Although it's a great building it's pretty rough so l'm just working with that and going for the mudbricky , come rendering , come  type of woody natural look with it all anyway . Dunno what the proper term would be but it's turning out really nice so far [ if l don't f' it up ] . But l think the previous families kids got stuck into all the walls or something .
Anyway thanks again guys .
Cheers.
MB

----------

